# Ripping like aXXo & DiAMOND?



## aditya1987 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello Guys & gals (if any)!

aXXo & DiAMOND rips are awesome. How do they rip movies at such high quality and low file size? All their rips and almost lossless, moreover the size of the movie 700 MB, which can e fitted on 1 CD.

Can someonecan please tell me the method used by aXXo & DiAMOND to rip the movies.

Thanks, you king help will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 8, 2006)

Use DVD Decrypter to rip the DVD to the hard disk.
Use AutoGK to covert the movie to XviD. This is by far the easiest software to use.
A guide for doing the same can be found here www.doom9.org

Until you understand the basics stay away from VirtualDub and such software which will only confuse you.


----------



## aditya1987 (Sep 8, 2006)

How good is this method?

*www.bobsomers.com/articles/encoding-dvds-to-high-quality-movie-files-with-xvid-and-ac3-2/


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 8, 2006)

@aditya....first thing first the movies are encoded with a lossy algo...so they aint lossless...u may feel bcos the quality is good....they probably use xvid or divx codec...i got no idea how the codecs work internally(algo)....u may try from the above mentioned site by drvarun....


----------



## drvarunmehta (Sep 8, 2006)

aditya1987 said:
			
		

> How good is this method?
> 
> *www.bobsomers.com/articles/encoding-dvds-to-high-quality-movie-files-with-xvid-and-ac3-2/


You can try that method but it involves doing everything manually. AutoGK will do essentially the same thing but with a wizard-like interface. First use AutoGK and get used to encoding movies, then you can move on to more complex software which will give you greater contol over the quality.

By the way, the site you mention will use the AC3 codec for sound which takes up a lot of space leaving less for the video. I suggest you use MP3 for the sound so that the video quality isn't compromised.


----------



## aditya1987 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks drvarunmehta!!

Reputation added!


----------



## Saket Parekh (Sep 8, 2006)

This is the worst thing to ask ............. but can ne one tell me wat is ment by aXXo rip.......???????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2006)

aXXo and DiAMOND are two groups that release XViD versions of DVD-RIPs online. Illegal ofcourse.


----------



## techtronic (Sep 8, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> aXXo and DiAMOND are two groups that release XViD versions of DVD-RIPs online. Illegal ofcourse.


 
*There are also groups such as Merciful.Release and ALLiANCE*


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 8, 2006)

Nvr heard of them...Coz me nvr dwnld movies and waste my bandwidth


----------



## Saket Parekh (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks 4 the information


----------



## techtronic (Sep 8, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Nvr heard of them...Coz me nvr dwnld movies and waste my bandwidth


 
Then what do u do ? *Buy Original DVDs is it*


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok i tired using gordian knot and followed the steps as on doom9.net .
But i still get the size about 900 MB . HOw do they rip it to 700 MB with practically no loss !! ?


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 3, 2006)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Then what do u do ? *Buy Original DVDs is it*



What do u think ..i will waste 8hrs for downloading movies...INstead go to some  VCd shop and hire the movie dvd for just 30 bucks...That will just take me only 10 mins to get the movie...Watch it and if its gud just copy it ur HDD and later rip it if u feel its quality is sad and i am *very strict regarding downloading movies .I download only when the movie hasnt been released in india for some reason or if any movie copy isnt available anywhere near my place for some crap reason*


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 3, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> What do u think ..i will waste 8hrs for downloading movies...INstead go to some  VCd shop and hire the movie dvd for just 30 bucks...That will just take me only 10 mins to get the movie...Watch it and if its gud just copy it ur HDD and later rip it if u feel its quality is sad and i am *very strict regarding downloading movies .I download only when the movie hasnt been released in india for some reason or if any movie copy isnt available anywhere near my place for some crap reason*



aah piracy of different sorts !!

btw no one answered my query yet ...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 4, 2006)

try ripping it with virtual dub use divx wma 2 for audio and vp7 for video.the best combination i've come across.


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 4, 2006)

The problem with Virtual Dub , is it cant parse vids which have scratches /interruptions ... Gknot is fine .. but sometimes complicated.. if you use simple options the file size dosent reduce much ..


----------



## techtronic (Oct 6, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> What do u think ..i will waste 8hrs for downloading movies...INstead go to some  VCd shop and hire the movie dvd for just 30 bucks...That will just take me only 10 mins to get the movie...Watch it and if its gud just copy it ur HDD and later rip it if u feel its quality is sad and i am *very strict regarding downloading movies .I download only when the movie hasnt been released in india for some reason or if any movie copy isnt available anywhere near my place for some crap reason*


*
Thats where aXXo and DiAMOND rips rock.
They are always of ultimate quality and most of them are 
Director's Cuts Print*
__________
*The file size entirely depend on the audio codec you choose AC3 on one hand consumes about 30% of file size for that extra clarity and MP3 on the other hand consumes little but leading to a bit of loss in audio

The Ripping method u use also depends on the movie length
A movie of more than 2 hour duration requires a 2 CD (2*700 MB) Rip thereby giving DVD-Like Video Quality and required Audio Quality

Enjoy Ripping
*


----------



## desijays (Oct 11, 2006)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> aah piracy of different sorts !!
> 
> btw no one answered my query yet ...



all is well that ends well.. eh. wat say u!!!


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 4, 2007)

I used GordianKnot with a bitrate of 800kbps to rip MI-3 and I got excellent quality. When using Gordian Knot always see to it that the bits per pixel is over 0.180 for better quality.Also increase the bitrate to increase that also you can reduce the resolution. The best quality can be achieved by cutting the end credits. And then encoding it. I can guide if you want to.


----------



## rahull (Jul 4, 2007)

Serioulsly Diamond ,Done ,etc

 axxo is individual ripper just like us ....

also dont forget mvs and pukka  fot TS of movies still in theatres!


----------



## slugger (Jul 4, 2007)

aditya1987 said:
			
		

> Thanks drvarunmehta!!
> 
> Reputation added!



how do u add reps on d forum


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 4, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> how do u add reps on d forum


buddy look at the date, this post is last year's, rep system dont exist now


----------



## slugger (Jul 4, 2007)

dat is y i was unable 2 do it. i though u had enable it shud've checked out d d8 first


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 4, 2007)

Why do people say AC3 gives better clarity when it screws up the volume?


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 4, 2007)

The movie size mainly depends upon 1. video resolution 2. bit rate (video & audio) 3. number of passes (for video). Of these number of passes does provide a good increase in quality. With Xvid with 2 pass mode I usually get good quality (near aXXo for that matter). But it does take a lot of time to encode in 2 pass mode with my age old PC. For a 2 hr movie you can get near DVD quality and for 1.5 hr you can get DVD quality if encoded properly.


----------



## Moli (Dec 2, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Use DVD Decrypter to rip the DVD to the hard disk.
> Use AutoGK to covert the movie to XviD. This is by far the easiest software to use.
> A guide for doing the same can be found here www.doom9.org
> 
> Until you understand the basics stay away from VirtualDub and such software which will only confuse you.



I downloaded DVD Decrypter and AutoGK, I copied the DVD to my hard disk, but how can i open the folder in AutoGK, it seems to me that I can only open one file at a time, but not the whole folder?

Aslo, if I want to change the audio can I do that in AutoGK?

I went through doom9.org but didn´t find any directions?!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 2, 2007)

Open the first VOB file, AutoGK should automatically recognize the rest and show the entire length of the DVD in its status.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 3, 2007)

wht abt deejam rs uploader ??


----------



## PraKs (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL.. Self Talk bhai 

PS: aXXo is not a group. He is a single person who rips, Not attached to any warez group.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 21, 2008)

Interview with Axxo.

*torrentfreak.com/interview-axxo-the-most-popular-dvd-ripper-on-bittorrent/


----------



## max_demon (Nov 21, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> wht abt deejam rs uploader ??



his quality is pathetic , he copies from other sites like bwtorrent etc and splits and upload on rs , he also sells rs to earn money ad runs a hacking forum .


----------



## cuervocr (May 7, 2009)

HI guys
I was downloading a movie, (rip by axxo) but finish everything cool but went i try to play it ask be for special codec (codec 9 or something like that ) I try to download it but my NOD32 reconize it as a virus some can help me please 
or tell me where is a nice place to downlaod the laters movies please thank you


----------



## Termin@L (May 7, 2009)

just install kl mega codec pack n alls taken care of....

*www.codecguide.com/download_k-lite_codec_pack_mega.htm


----------



## src2206 (May 14, 2009)

Try running that axxo rip through GSpot and see whatinfo does it produce. Compare that to any othe 700MB rip and try to differentiate between these two. Though chances are very high that axxo uses some custom color matrix, in that case you can not figure it out.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 15, 2009)

Axxo is the master of all in ripping... RIP IN PEACE....


----------

